# Portuguese School Books Exchange



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

:clap2:Hi. this is not an advert it is a free service.:clap2:

I know there are parents out there who spend a lot of money on school books each year and then have nothing they can do with them at the end of the year.

This is why I have created a School Book Exchange category in Hey Portugal Classifieds.

It is completely free to post your ad. or view others, you just need to register. (This is free too but it protects your contact information, which is only available to other registered members).

Feel free to post your book lists..wanted, swaps selling...whatever.

I hope this helps some of the parents who have stacks of unwanted, expensive school books at the end of each year.....:clap2:

I will be lookingmyself next year and my first son goes up to EB2.


----------

